# Helen's twin boys!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, here they are. We are calling them Onesie and Twosie until Tessie's kid(s) arrive. Then we will name all of them at once.


















Onesie


















Twosie


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

flashy!very cute


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They are really cute are they nigi x pygmy crosses?


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I love their white flash!! Super cute


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody!


> They are really cute are they nigi x pygmy crosses?


They are purebred nigis, but Onesie does look a bit pygmy-ish. I didn't know the agouti coloring was in their family tree.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!!!

That Agouti pattern can pop up anytime! With ND though, he would be a "Roan" with frosted ears and nose with white poll.
So cute! Congrats on such healthy babies!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Adorable!  
Everyone is killing me with all these kid pics, I can't hardly wait for ours. We got 2 weeks to go till their due dates, but the way everyones doe's are going over we may be waiting for 3 weeks for kids.

Congrats on the healthy babies :hi5:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

They are sooo adorable! :lovey:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The coloring is what got me I thought that was just a pygmy color. Looks like I learn something new everyday.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

WOW...they are so sweet...love that coloring.....looks like my Holly.....Congrats~~!! :leap: :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...what cuties! Congrats!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks all! They are curled up in the doghouse with "mammy" now, at least they were the last time I checked.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are very cute......congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to hug them both! Helen looks like a good mama. Have fun with those cuties!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oooooh, Too Cute! they are beautiful... I cant wait.. just one more month! Thanks for the great pics.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We got 7 inches of snow last night! The mama and babies are doing just fine. We are calling Onesie and Twosie, Snowstorm (Storm) and Blizzard (Blizzy) respectively.


----------

